# Two Banners??



## Helcaraxë (Apr 8, 2004)

I have two different internet browsers (Mozilla and Internet Explorer). With Mozilla I see a banner that has a black-haired Elf and a Golden-haired Elf on a lawn. With IE I see an Elf (Fingolfin, perhaps?) on a white horse. What's going on?


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Apr 8, 2004)

Tricky things, these palantíri. You never know who may be trying to influence what you're seeing .............


----------



## Talierin (Apr 8, 2004)

Hit reload on IE and the new banner should show up... Fingolfin has been retired, Faramir and Eowyn are the new one


----------

